# Using a signal transmitter with a satellite receiver



## wishbone (11 Dec 2010)

Hi there

We have one TV with a quad LNB FTA Satellite dish.  We're thinking of getting a small TV in another room and also want to make use of the FTA.  So normal solutio would be get another satellite receiver and hook it up to one of the LNB ports.  So all that's fine.  

The problem is...the cabling.  We already have the cable sorted and were wondering...rather than connecting a second cable to the LNB, can we split it with a coaxial cable splitterl...and then connect one side to one receiver and the other to another receiver - both the same location.  Then we connect a signal transmitter to one receiver and one TV and then we can have different channels on each TV.  It would mean we wouldn't have to drill any more holes for routing cables.  So the questions are:  

Is it possible to split the cable successfully and connect to two different satellite receivers?  (kind of curious as why are there quad LNBs if you can) and 
secondly has anyone used a signal transmitter successfully with a satellite receiver?

Thanks!


----------



## newirishman (11 Dec 2010)

Splitting the signal from the LNB wont work (as you are assuming anyway), that's the reason why you have twin or quad LNB's. Only (reasonable) to do it is to put another cable down.


----------



## SparkRite (11 Dec 2010)

wishbone said:


> Hi there
> 
> We have one TV with a quad LNB FTA Satellite dish.  We're thinking of getting a small TV in another room and also want to make use of the FTA.  So normal solutio would be get another satellite receiver and hook it up to one of the LNB ports.  So all that's fine.
> 
> ...



Short answers: No and Yes.

You cannot split the cable to use two different set top boxes. As each box will send voltages to the LNB to switch between vertical and horizontal polarization depending on which channel is being selected. So obviously each STB must have its own dedicated cable going to LNB.

Re: your second question, yes I have used transmitters with satellite receivers and quite successfully too. Just make sure you use a decent one.


----------



## wishbone (11 Dec 2010)

OK thanks both of you - that explains why splitting isn't possible, makes sense



SparkRite said:


> Short answers: No and Yes.
> 
> Re: your second question, yes I have used transmitters with satellite receivers and quite successfully too. Just make sure you use a decent one.


 
Can you recommend any - depending on the price, I'll just have to get Mr Wishbone back on the DIY case...


----------



## elhapero (12 Jan 2011)

But have you considered just splitting the signal output at the source with a small "Y" adapter and hard-wiring it? You'd get better fidelity - cheaper it seems.

I have this in my home office to get the computer and XM both into speakers. The "Y" comes right out of the back of the docking station through a mini plug/jack.

But Gearbox or one of he other tekkies will probably answer and might have a better suggestion. Be patient.

*===>skybox S9===>espow.com*


----------



## Zico (14 Jan 2011)

Hello,

I think this should work:

*Dual TV/SAT Combiner*
This device allows you to combine and distribute both terrestrial and satellite signals to 2 receivers.

1 x Terrestrial input + 2 x SAT inputs.

2 outputs with both Sat & Terrestrial on each output.

*Price:* *€24.99 available from Freesat.ie or satellite.ie*
If you want to split the signal into TV & SAT you can use the "*Indoor TV/SAT combiner"*, but if it's just for 2 satellite signals you should be OK.

I have used a signal transmitter with a satellite receiver. It works OK, but was prone to interference from Microwave ovens / WiFi etc. I eventually used a wired connection as I cut a wire which was in the attic going to aerial and connected it to same combiner above.

Rgds,
Zico.


----------



## serotoninsid (14 Jan 2011)

You can use a quatro lnb - which will involve one cable run - and a multiswitch.

Or

You can use a diseqc switch.  

However, if your using skyboxes, they are not compatible with this to the best of my knowledge (unless this has changed?).  There are plenty of FTA boxes that will though...


----------

